# Shelter pic vs now



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I was thinking a few days ago... Dogs look SO awful in shelter photos most of the time... Maybe other people have comparison photos too? Here's Faxon's:










vs










I can't believe that's even the same dog... Good thing I still fell in love with her, bad photo or no!


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

Petfinder pic in Sept. 2009









Late fall 2012


----------



## beardiedawg (Apr 16, 2012)

I work with collie rescue so here are a couple of my previous fosters.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

First photo









From rescue photoshoot









Now


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

I wish there was a way to search the petfinder archives for Jubel's old picture. I didn't save it. Best I could do is ask the shelter if they still have his pictures saved someplace haha. It wasn't a sad/bad picture though. We actually have two photographers who come out somewhat regularly to get good pictures for the dog's profiles. So some of the newest dogs might have crappy pictures but any that are around for a bit end up with really nice pictures.

From what I remember it was just a happy face shot with his tongue out. Very similar to my old foster dog's profile here but Jubel instead of Duncan/Dugal.


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

This is her picture .. Adopted from shelter May 11th , 2013 .. and this is her now 








[/URL][/IMG]

Mid June 2013 







[/URL][/IMG]

My other dog .. adopted from SPCA .. Jan , 2012 
Tigger then .. 








[/URL][/IMG]

Spring 2013 Tigger now .. 







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Beardiedawg-- That color headed white collie is GORGEOUS! As are everyone else's dogs  The differences are stunning in some of them, you can just see it in the expressions.


----------



## Sibe (Nov 21, 2010)

Some do look so different, in the best way. Kaytu looks pretty much the same to me! Before taking her pic, I do know she was filthy dirty. You also can't tell how skinny she was; she weighed barely 30lbs and is now about 40. Missing 25% of her bodyweight. She was not as skinny as those pics of Kanga (best as I could tell, fur hides bones!) but was still pretty skinny.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

I'm too lazy to dig for Magpie and Elsa right now (I only have hard copies of Jack and Jonas shelter pictures, none of Smalls, and you all know where Sham came from and what he looked like) but this is one of my work dog's photos: 



















Cheating because that is what he looks like, and since my boyfriend is a photographer.  If you're a good photographer, donate your time!


----------



## jaylivg1 (Dec 5, 2011)

They all look so healthy , happy and beautiful !!!!!!!!


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

Hamilton's shelter pic:


Hamilton grown up and handsome:


----------



## SDRRanger (May 2, 2013)

I feel the need to steal Hamilton. 

I think the biggest difference between most before and after shelter pics are their eyes. I was looking at a picture of Ranger the other day from him just out in the yard on a long line in the grass panting and killing a stuffed toy. His eyes look bright, calm, attentive and......with that wicked mischievous glint.


----------



## MonicaBH (Jul 5, 2008)

Here's a before/after I made for Gunnar before I foster failed him. 










He was so ratty looking and icky at the shelter and right when he came to us. He has turned out to be a stunning dog.

Here's another of him at the shelter:









And either the same day (or just a couple of days later), but at home with me:


----------



## Miss Bugs (Jul 4, 2011)

Gypsy's shelter pic









Gems shelter pic









Gems first day home









Gypsy's first day home









Gem and Gypsy now


----------



## mrgoodkat (Oct 21, 2012)

Those are some great pics. Shelters always manage to make the dogs look so sad and pitiful.

Here are pics of our Faith.
She weighted 11kg when we first saw her. Now she weights 21kg.

Shelter:

















NOW:


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

Petfinder pic:









Now:


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

I like the idea of getting a whole screenshot! Here's Faxon's:



She was not actually up to date on vaccines but her adoption fee was only $40. I don't see collie or chow no matter how much I squint... And reading this you can see why I was so intent on getting her even though I hadn't done much planning! I knew if I waited she'd be gone..


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Kabota, at the shelter:










Kabota, now:


----------



## packetsmom (Mar 21, 2013)

I love this thread. It is wonderful seeing the differences in these dogs and how far they have come.  We're lucky in that most of our shelters and rescues up here have professional photographers who donate their time to get good pictures of the dogs, but even so, there is just such a difference in their eyes once they get out of the kennels and settle into a home!


----------



## Kayla_Nicole (Dec 19, 2012)

These pictures are fantastic - what a great idea for a thread!


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Less lazy now. Only the ones I have online though. Jack and Jonas looked pretty similar except Jonas was very thin and his little ears/tail were a bit eaten up. 

Elsa at the shelter: 










Elsa now: 










Magpie at the shelter: 










Magpie now:


----------



## workerant (Feb 28, 2011)

Well, Kenda looked pretty adorable in her shelter pic.










Here she is all growed up. She's my best bud.










I found Maeby in the backcountry. I'm not sure what possessed me to take a picture almost immediately, but here she is eating the kibble I had brought for Kenda to eat on our hike. Poor thing was cold, sick, wet and very hungry.










Here she is now... all fixed up, filled out and cuddly as ever.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

LOL @ the tail in Kenda's shelter pic.


----------



## momtolabs (May 27, 2012)

dagwall said:


> I wish there was a way to search the petfinder archives for Jubel's old picture. I didn't save it. Best I could do is ask the shelter if they still have his pictures saved someplace haha. It wasn't a sad/bad picture though. We actually have two photographers who come out somewhat regularly to get good pictures for the dog's profiles. So some of the newest dogs might have crappy pictures but any that are around for a bit end up with really nice pictures.
> 
> From what I remember it was just a happy face shot with his tongue out. Very similar to my old foster dog's profile here but Jubel instead of Duncan/Dugal.


Don't know if anyone said anything but..if you got the rescues page there is usually a "happy tails" page and it shows all dogs that were adopted. There is a dog I personally know that was adopted six years ago and his pic is still on there  when I got on a computer I will see if I can find Bentley's! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LoMD13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Petfinder Picture:


----------



## dagwall (Mar 17, 2011)

momtolabs said:


> Don't know if anyone said anything but..if you got the rescues page there is usually a "happy tails" page and it shows all dogs that were adopted. There is a dog I personally know that was adopted six years ago and his pic is still on there  when I got on a computer I will see if I can find Bentley's!
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


No, they don't have a page with all the adopted dogs/cats on their website. There is a success stories page where you can post updates on your adopted pet on how they are doing and post pictures but not public archive. I'm sure they have the information in their own databases going back pretty far just not online. 

There is also a volunteer who has a blog and uploads pictures of the dogs at the shelter just about everyday, sometimes a few a day. Sadly Jubel was there for 10 months and never got featured on her blog so no pictures from there either. Dugal/Duncan was featured a few times though.


----------



## Abbylynn (Jul 7, 2011)

Eddee's shelter picture .....



Eddee now .....


0601131829 by Leah Lu, on Flickr


----------



## DJEtzel (Dec 28, 2009)

Sir's shelter picture... He was stuck in that cage for 61 days! 










Sir now


----------



## Jare (Aug 12, 2009)

ThoseWordsAtBest said:


> Magpie at the shelter:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



RIGHT in the heart. How could someone treat that bag of wrinkles that way? Someone will pay handsomely for this.


----------



## ThoseWordsAtBest (Mar 18, 2009)

Jare said:


> RIGHT in the heart. How could someone treat that bag of wrinkles that way? Someone will pay handsomely for this.


Rescues are so weird about giving over previous owner's addresses. I don't know why!


----------



## Lupen (Jun 17, 2013)

Sadly no photos of my older dog Rylee when in a shelter... But I have some of Koda, who's currently four months:

At the shelter:


















(Bottom middle... Can't even recognize him.)

First day home: 


























Now:


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Im not really sure where Toby originally came from, but I have 1 pic of him before I got him from his previous owners:

THEN:









NOW:







(He really loves belly rubs hahaha. Sittin' with my hubby here)


----------



## taquitos (Oct 18, 2012)

Meeko back then (crappy fur, lots of tearstaining)









Meeko now:


----------



## luvmyfurballs (Mar 5, 2012)

Midnite at the shelter at the beginning of May and Midnite on July 4th.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Obi then:










Obi now:












Pixie then (on the right):










Pixie now:


----------

